

Valve machines delayed, won’t be coming in 2014 - bane
http://www.themukt.com/2014/05/28/valve-machines-delayed-wont-coming-2014/

======
captaincrowbar
Now that we're resigned to never seeing Half-Life 3, I guess Valve felt
obliged to come up with another vague "we'll release it some time in the
indefinite future" product to keep us on our toes.

